# Mehrere PN Netze auf gleichem physikalischem Layer



## Draco Malfoy (16 Oktober 2019)

Frage:

Ist das möglich ?

Ich möchte 2x CPUs im Projekt haben, die beide jeweils ihre eigenen Stationen versorgen. Die Stationen sollen aber im Feld keine zwei Profinet-Kabel benötigen, sondern dieselben Switche nutzen und teilweise einfach hintereinander durchgeschleift sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Oktober 2019)

Das ist generell möglich.​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2019)

Das geht wirklich, man kann / muss bei TIA in der Konfiguration, jeden Teilnehmer
eintragen mit welcher CPU er Kommunizieren soll. 

Hier kann man es Beispielhaft schon am Deckblatt erkennen:
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...function_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf?download=true


----------



## vollmi (22 Oktober 2019)

Das ist eigentlich kein Problem. Ich habe hier schon 15 Controller mit an die 20 scalance und je Controller 4 Remotestationen in einem physikalischen Netz hängen und ebenfalls demselben Subnetz.
Das funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 November 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich kein Problem. Ich habe hier schon 15 Controller mit an die 20 scalance und je Controller 4 Remotestationen in einem physikalischen Netz hängen und ebenfalls demselben Subnetz.
> Das funktioniert tadellos.



Danke. Habe das mittlerweile nachgelesen. Was aber nicht funktionieren dürfte, ist ein IRT-Betrieb an einer SIMOTION. Dort wird nämlich Topologie-Abgleich gefragt, und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das einrichten soll, wenn fremde SCALANCE und ET200SP Stationen im selben Netz hängen. 

Kennt sich jemand mit Einrichtung von IRT unten den obigen Bedingungen aus ?


----------



## ChristophD (2 November 2019)

einfach die fremden geräte nicht in der topologie verschalten.
Nur die geräte die der SIMOTION zugeordnet sind und diese eben direkt ansachließen und die topologie projektieren.
Die restlichen Geräte dann am ende des Strangs anschließen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (3 November 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> einfach die fremden geräte nicht in der topologie verschalten.
> Nur die geräte die der SIMOTION zugeordnet sind und diese eben direkt ansachließen und die topologie projektieren.
> Die restlichen Geräte dann am ende des Strangs anschließen.



Also ich habe das nicht hingekriegt. Es hat alles rot geblinkt, weil die Partnerports mit anderen Teilnehmern belegt waren. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, rechnet das System bei IRT auch die Leitungslängen und Reaktionszeiten der Netzteilnehmer in der Betrachtung der IRT Zyklen mit ein.


----------



## Blockmove (3 November 2019)

Wenn möglich solltest du deine Verkabung so anpassen, wie von Christoph beschrieben.
Also die Nicht-IRT-Teilnehmer in einen eigenen Strang hängen. Damit sollte die Topologieerkennung sich austricksen lassen.
Ist halt die Frage, ob's an der Anlage möglich ist.


----------



## ChristophD (4 November 2019)

ohne die Anlage genau zu kennen schwer zu beurteilen.
entweder stimmt die projektierte Topologie nicht mit der gesteckten IST-Topologie überein oder die Teilnehmer hatte keine/Falsche Namen und IP Adressen.


----------

